# Προσοχή! Πολιτική συζήτηση



## jglenis (Jun 13, 2008)

Αν και συνήθως προκαλούν προστριβές αυτού του είδους οι συζητήσεις, πρέπει να σας πω ότι η τακτική Παπανδρέου θυμίζει Απαράδεκτους, όταν ο Σπύρος αρχίζει να σπάει πιάτα για να δείξει ότι είναι «άντρας» και η Δημητρούλα τού απαντάει: «Καλά, βλαμμένο είσαι, παιδάκι μου»; 
Οπότε, έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτή τη φορά είναι πράγματι η αρχή του τέλους για το ιστορικό κίνημα. Πράγμα υπέροχο, διότι πιθανότατα θα ακολουθήσει και η ΝΔ. Έτσι, ουσιαστικά ο Παπανδρέου θα έχει συνδράμει τα μάλα στην αναβάθμιση του πολιτικού συστήματος, αφού θα το έχει απαλλάξει από τις δυο μακροβιότερες βδέλλες του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

jglenis said:


> ...θα το έχει απαλλάξει από τις δυο μακροβιότερες βδέλλες του.


Οι βδέλλες είναι αναπόσπαστο τμήμα του ζωικού βασιλείου. Και του πολιτικού. Ο σημερινός πολίτης, αν εξαιρέσουμε τους λίγους που, όπως λέει ο Ζεφ, έχουν την όρεξη, το χρόνο, το κουράγιο, να εντάσσονται σε ομάδες και να προσπαθούν για κάτι καλύτερο, έχει δύο λύσεις πια: να είναι εντάξει με τους ανθρώπους του άμεσου περιβάλλοντός του και να φωνάζει από το διαδίκτυο. Στο εγγύς μέλλον, θα κάνουμε και διαδηλώσεις από το διαδίκτυο, πού να τρέχουμε στο κέντρο. Αλλά πάντα για να φύγει η μια ομοταξία από βδέλλες και να έρθει η επόμενη.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Πάντως οι συνωμοσιολόγοι λένε ότι μεθοδεύονται αυτού του τύπου διασπάσεις εδώ και καιρό από κέντρα εξουσίας ανά τον κόσμο, σε πιστή εφαρμογή του "διαίρει και βασίλευε".


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο εγγύς μέλλον, θα κάνουμε και διαδηλώσεις από το διαδίκτυο, πού να τρέχουμε στο κέντρο.



Όχιιιιιιιιιιι!!! Φτου, φτου, φτου, φαντάζεσαι να κολλήσει το νετ όταν έχεις προθεσμίες, μεταφράσεις, τρεχάματα και να μείνεις με το ποντίκι στο χέρι;

Μην τους βάλουμε ιδέες...


----------

